# للإيجار بشارع المقريفى بمدينة نصر شقة 165م دور أول ناصية سوبر هاى لوكس



## Waseetk_Estate (14 فبراير 2012)

للإيجار بشــارع المقريفى بمدينة نصر شقة 165م دور أول ناصـية ســوبر سوبر لوكـس 
شقة 165م بالدور الاول ناصية تشطيب سوبر سوبر لوكس على شارع المقرفى الرئيسى 
مكونة من 3 غرفة نوم + ريسبشن كبير( ناصية ) + مطبخ + 2 حمام 
السعر المطلوب شهريا 2500ج ألفان وخمسمائة جنيه مصرى 
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية​


----------

